# What do you carry on a ride?



## DirtRoadRider (May 22, 2007)

What tools and such do you carry on a ride? Do you carry in a jersey pocket? Seat bag? Backpack? Personal SAG vehicle? Caravan on SAG vehicles?

I'm currently without my seat bag, bought a cheap one that ripped out.
I'm stuffing my jersey pockets with a folding allen wrench, 1 tube, CO2 inflater, GU energy shot, PowerBar Energy bar, cell phone, and $5. I wear a Road ID bracelet, so I don't feel the need for other ID. What am I missing that I will regret one of these days?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Patch kit, in case you get a second flat.

Why don't you buy a new seat bag?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

You could use the $5 if you haven't spent it but a tire boot.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Seat bag? Ha !! That's so 2014. The new craze is the personal drone that follows you and carries all your stuff.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

Mike T. said:


> Seat bag? Ha !! That's so 2014. The new craze is the personal drone that follows you and carries all your stuff.


...as long as your ride doesn't have trees or bridges...


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

or lasts longer than the battery life of your drone.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ibericb said:


> or lasts longer than the battery life of your drone.


Sigh. Ye men of little faith. It's a close-following, solar-powered drone.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mike T. said:


> Sigh. Ye men of little faith. It's a close-following, solar-powered drone.


Haha! It goes out just ahead of you and streams pictures to Facebook because everyone wants to know about your bike ride. That's our future. Oh man...

OP, pretty good discussion recently in General Forum: 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...on/new-roadies-your-shopping-list-348213.html


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PBL450 said:


> Haha! It goes out just ahead of you and streams pictures to Facebook because everyone wants to know about your bike ride. That's our future. Oh man...


Why not? I'm sure our riders are at least as interesting as someone's most recent meal. We get to see them all the time.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The ambulance that attended to me claimed Road ID was useless and suggested that carrying a real ID would be far superior. I believe them. I now use the ice dot crash sensor and carry a real copy of my license.

And let me know how that stuff feels in your back if you happen to crash.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> The ambulance that attended to me claimed Road ID was useless and suggested that carrying a real ID would be far superior. I believe them. I now use the ice dot crash sensor and carry a real copy of my license.
> 
> And let me know how that stuff feels in your back if you happen to crash.


Knowing my name and three contacts doesn't seem useless. The details can be handled later, I would think.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

You're right -- no faith.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

jfaas said:


> Knowing my name and three contacts doesn't seem useless. The details can be handled later, I would think.


They're not trained to look for ID bracelets and don't even know what they are usually.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> They're not trained to look for ID bracelets and don't even know what they are usually.


Retired emergency responder here. Carry all ID around the neck. It's the only thing that's guaranteed to accompany you to the hospital**. If you don't have a neck, you're going straight to the morgue.

**Wrists, pockets, jerseys, bikes, saddle bags etc are not guaranteed.


----------



## Mengtian (May 31, 2015)

Mike T. said:


> Retired emergency responder here. Carry all ID around the neck. It's the only thing that's guaranteed to accompany you to the hospital**. If you don't have a neck, you're going straight to the morgue.
> 
> **Wrists, pockets, jerseys, bikes, saddle bags etc are not guaranteed.


Retired paratrooper here.....I never put anything around my neck i do not want to get caught on or slapped around my face LOL......But seriously, as a First Responder, don't they look for ID tags on wrists such as medical bracelets? I would think (and that is why I am asking) that anything on wrist with writing they would take a gander at.......


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> They're not trained to look for ID bracelets and don't even know what they are usually.


So much for all the Medic Alert bracelets that have been common for decades.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> They're not trained to look for ID bracelets and don't even know what they are usually.


I have the dog-tag style. It rests in the center of my chest. If they cut my shirt open, they will find it.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Mengtian said:


> Retired paratrooper here.....I never put anything around my neck i do not want to get caught on or slapped around my face LOL......But seriously, as a First Responder, don't they look for ID tags on wrists such as medical bracelets? I would think (and that is why I am asking) that anything on wrist with writing they would take a gander at.......


Wrists? Read my post again.


----------



## Mengtian (May 31, 2015)

Mike T. said:


> Wrists? Read my post again.


I did read your posts..it says that


> Wrists, pockets, jerseys, bikes, saddle bags etc are not guaranteed.


 and that the only way to make sure they see it is if it is on your neck.

My question was more of a clarifying one.....so you say they do look at the wrists bracelets...OK got it.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Mengtian said:


> I did read your posts..it says that and that the only way to make sure they see it is if it is on your neck.
> 
> My question was more of a clarifying one.....so you say they do look at the wrists bracelets...OK got it.


I'm saying that wrists (and those other things) might not accompany you to hospital. Your neck will, and if you don't have a neck (it got lost in the accident), there isn't much point in taking you to hospital. Clear now?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> I'm saying that wrists (and those other things) might not accompany you to hospital. Your neck will, and if you don't have a neck (it got lost in the accident), there isn't much point in taking you to hospital. Clear now?


But you do admit that you do 'Carry' your wrists on your rides, right? 


Although having them attached/with is not really carrying of course...


----------



## Mengtian (May 31, 2015)

Mike T. said:


> I'm saying that wrists (and those other things) might not accompany you to hospital. Your neck will, and if you don't have a neck (it got lost in the accident), there isn't much point in taking you to hospital. Clear now?


Crystal:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

robt57 said:


> But you do admit that you do 'Carry' your wrists on your rides, right?
> Although having them attached/with is not really carrying of course...


Of course but in accidents they have been known to come detached. I've been to a few messy accidents. That's why the wrist isn't a great place for ID. It assumes something.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

so how come the OP has been a forum member for 8 yrs and is just now wondering what to take on a ride...?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> so how come the OP has been a forum member for 8 yrs and is just now wondering what to take on a ride...?


8 years is a long time to stay a beginner. :wink:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

mpre53 said:


> 8 years is a long time to stay a beginner. :wink:


Some have to learn the hard way. Years ago (on separate occasions) I came across two members of my old club pushing their bike back to town - about an 8 mile hike. They had flat tires. When I stopped and asked them why they were walking with their bikes and why they didn't have flat tire repair stuff, their answers (both the same) were "Because I've never had a flat tire before".

The logic of those comments still hasn't caught up with me in about 25 years.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's the stuff I carry.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> They're not trained to look for ID bracelets and don't even know what they are usually.


Weird? Maybe a geographic difference? I have a former student who was a paramedic and said they are a great idea and everyone should wear one, runners, cyclists, whatever... He said they may not be looking for a wrist ID in a crisis because they are busy trying to stabilize you but along the line someone will def use it. He said to use a visible color. 

Mike T, I hear your logic. I think the wrists stay on pretty often, at least often enough to be useful. Neck may be the gold standard, I don't doubt that, but I'd have to say, albeit entirely speculatively, the wrist is a pretty good bet. Just not perfect.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mike T. said:


> Why not? I'm sure our riders are at least as interesting as someone's most recent meal. We get to see them all the time.


Exactly. But the thought of a SAG drone is pretty cool as the idea gets traction... A little aero bag, maybe a wheel, tools, sandwiches, go pro (forward and rear facing with a screen on your Garmin 2000). Fondue. A little double boiler, sour dough baguette, melted Gruyere. Maybe a nice Pomerol?


----------



## DirtRoadRider (May 22, 2007)

Sorry. Life events caused me to take a few years away from the bike. I'm trying to get going again. I'm shopping for a new seat bag, but money is tight and bills come first. I know what stuff I feel the need to carry. I was wondering what other people carry. Didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## DirtRoadRider (May 22, 2007)

It was my understanding that the first responders my not look for, or use, the information. But if I got to the hospital and was still unable to participate in my care, the Road ID would become handy.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PBL450 said:


> Mike T, I hear your logic. I think the wrists stay on pretty often, at least often enough to be useful. Neck may be the gold standard, I don't doubt that, but I'd have to say, albeit entirely speculatively, the wrist is a pretty good bet. Just not perfect.


Just ask army soldiers where they carry their dogtags. And ask why.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Honestly, for most rides, I don't carry much at all. 

90% of my miles are casually ridden in populated areas with good road conditions and good cell coverage. If I break down, help is usually a cup of coffee at a nearby cafe away.

If the ride is going to more rural areas, or the conditions are sketchy (or unknown), or if I'm commuting, and time matters, I'll take my mini frame pump, spare tube, levers, and a topeak ratchet style mini tool. 

If I were going cross country or bike packing, I'd be inclined to take more tools and safety gear, including a small first aid kit, chain tool, quick link, multiple tubes, and possibly even a spare tire (depending on various circumstances).


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

DirtRoadRider said:


> Sorry. Didn't mean to offend anyone.


You didn't. Sometimes (most of the time) you need a bit of a thick skin around here, that's all.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I use a Timbuktu medium seat post bag to hold a spare tube in a small zip lock with some baby powder, a small patch kit, two nesting tire tools, a small (really tiny) multi-tool, a digital air gauge (because it fits and it's where I keep it), and a spare house key. I've been meaning to add a pair of disposable gloves to the tube bag, but have been lazy. About the only thing I sometimes add is a credit card if I'm feeling it might come in handy. 

I have a Lezyne mini pump on my seat tube, where its bracket shares the bolts that my rear bottle cage uses. I reserve my pockets for my iPhone (tunes if it is safe to listen) and nourishment if it is a long enough ride (>30 miles) to warrant. 

Road ID for me as well.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Left jersey pocket: ziploc bag with CO2 and tire levers.
Middle jersey pocket: spare tube, Clif bar if riding more than 40 miles.
Right jersey pocket: cell phone, credit card, $20 dollars, energy gel

I've never used a seat bag and don't plan on starting.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> The ambulance that attended to me claimed Road ID was useless and suggested that carrying a real ID would be far superior. I believe them. I now use the ice dot crash sensor and carry a real copy of my license.
> 
> And let me know how that stuff feels in your back if you happen to crash.


What were they looking for that made the Road ID useless?


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Seatbag? Puh-lease. That's what jersey pockets are for. Except, of course, if it is a retro ride and the bag in question is leather by Detroit Cargo. 

Detroit Cargo ? Welcome

On a normal ride, I will carry - 

Right Pocket:

Driver's License, Health Insurance Card, written permission for treatment if I am unconscious, $20 (one baggie)

Cell phone (cheap flip phone)

Middle pocket:

Inner tube (medium length valve stem - works with Velocity Deep V, the tallest rim in my fleet)
Crank Bros. Mini Tool (has a chain tool, and decent spoke wrench)
Screw on brass valve stem extenders (okay, a weird one, but I have actually used this when I had to borrow a tube with a short stem to fix a flat on a tall profile rim). 
Wipperman 10 speed link (Campy)
SRAM link (8 speed)
good tire levers
Park Glueless Patches
Tire Boot
15mm wrench (only if riding my fixie)
(All in one baggie)

Topeak Road Morph pump

Left Pocket:

cleat covers for Speedplay
Clif shots

Wrist:

Road ID (red...gets attention)


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> Seat bag? Ha !! That's so 2014. The new craze is the personal drone that follows you and carries all your stuff.





jfaas said:


> ...as long as your ride doesn't have trees or bridges...


Or I shoot it down on the group ride because I carry riding. I don't want ISIS spying on my ride. You never know.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I've gone back and forth on what to carry where. 

*Mandatory is:*
Tube
Levers
CO2 and inflator
Mini tool
Patch kit
Chain link

*For the no seat bag rides:*
The tube, levers, CO2 and inflator are taped together tightly with vinyl tape to fit into a jersey pocket. The mini tool, patch kit, chainlink, are taped too. 

For longer rides, I will tape my pump to another tube and carry that.

*For the seat bag rides:
*I still tape things together, but put them in the seat bag. The 2nd tube and pump still go in the jersey pocket. 

I'm not sure which method I like better. They both have their pros and cons.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

DirtRoadRider said:


> I'm currently without my seat bag, bought a cheap one that ripped out.
> *I'm stuffing my jersey pockets with a folding allen wrench, 1 tube, CO2 inflater*, GU energy shot, PowerBar Energy bar, *cell phone*, and $5. I wear a Road ID bracelet, so I don't feel the need for other ID. What am I missing that I will regret one of these days?


Don't stuff your jersey pockets with anything that you're not willing to land on. There are countless stories of cyclists that have hit something in the road, flipped over their handlebars, and landed on their back. And for many, something in their jersey pocket caused additional injuries (e.g. bruised/broken ribs, bruised kidney, puncture wound, bad bruises, etc.). Yes, even a smartphone can cause bad bruises. 

I keep a lot of those things in a seat bag, and my cellphone is strapped to my stem. 

The food items shouldn't be an issue in your jersey pockets, as they are soft. 

GH


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Gregory Taylor said:


> Health Insurance Card, written permission for treatment if I am unconscious,


EMS and the ER don't care about your insurance card. They're going to treat you with or without insurance. Insurance details can be supplied days later.
Same with written permission. They're not going to stand by waiting for you to wake up to treat you.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ColaJacket said:


> Don't stuff your jersey pockets with anything that you're not willing to land on. There are countless stories of cyclists that have hit something in the road, flipped over their handlebars, and landed on their back. And for many, something in their jersey pocket caused additional injuries (e.g. bruised/broken ribs, bruised kidney, puncture wound, bad bruises, etc.). Yes, even a smartphone can cause bad bruises.
> 
> I keep a lot of those things in a seat bag, and my cellphone is strapped to my stem.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I carry little red potatoes. I just hope I don't crash.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ColaJacket said:


> Don't stuff your jersey pockets with anything that you're not willing to land on. There are countless stories of cyclists that have hit something in the road, flipped over their handlebars, and landed on their back. And for many, something in their jersey pocket caused additional injuries (e.g. bruised/broken ribs, bruised kidney, puncture wound, bad bruises, etc.). Yes, even a smartphone can cause bad bruises.
> 
> *I keep a lot of those things in a seat bag, and my cellphone is strapped to my stem*.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's my position, but anything on my stem gets sweat on profusely. Not good for a phone. 

I'm liking the drone idea more and more. 

The drone can also serve a double purposes. If some show off passes me, I can instruct the drone to laser a hole in his tire. Also, if a hot girl cyclist passes the other way, I can tell the drone to chase her and show her a video of me winning the stage of the TDF


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

tlg said:


> EMS and the ER don't care about your insurance card. They're going to treat you with or without insurance. Insurance details can be supplied days later.
> Same with written permission. They're not going to stand by waiting for you to wake up to treat you.


Every time that I've checked into an ER - whether under my own power or not - they have asked for my insurance information. Hence, the card. In fact, with my last ER rodeo I was refused pain meds for two broken ribs until they sorted out the insurance bit. Granted, no EMS or ER would let me croak if I was unconscious or couldn't produce an insurance card, but for a conscious patient with non-life threatening injuries the ER sure doesn't have to do more than the minimum until they sort out the payment bit. As for the "written permission," I had a friend suggest this - a doctor.


----------



## notquitethere (Aug 26, 2011)

Gregory Taylor said:


> Every time that I've checked into an ER - whether under my own power or not - they have asked for my insurance information. Hence, the card. In fact, with my last ER rodeo I was refused pain meds for two broken ribs until they sorted out the insurance bit. Granted, no EMS or ER would let me croak if I was unconscious or couldn't produce an insurance card, but for a conscious patient with non-life threatening injuries the ER sure doesn't have to do more than the minimum until they sort out the payment bit. As for the "written permission," I had a friend suggest this - a doctor.


If you walk into the ER expect to provide insurance information. If you are involved in an accident/emergency they will treat you and settle it later. When my father passed away after a heart attack a few years ago, we never thought about the ER bill. The hospital contacted us, I provided his insurance info, then we got the bill for the balance.

As for the written permission, a doctor is more likely to get sued for failing to provide care in an emergency situation while looking for some letter of authorization than for providing care to an unconscious patient. 

ID and a list of numbers is more useful. Dogtag or roadID. All of the EMT's I know will look for tags or ID.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

On my usual 30 minute, 7.5 mile loop around my hometown... the only thing I carry is a bottle of water, ID and cell phone... no tools needed. If I would break down (flat) at the furthest point away from my house... I would get my wife or... a relative to pick me up, if my wife was working. Otherwise... I would just walk my wounded bike home. No big deal. I have spare tubes, patch kit and levers in my saddle bag... but those are for long rides.

On longer rural rides of 1 hour, 20 miles+... I have a camelpak with 2 liters of water in the bladder, 22 oz. water bottle and 24 oz. water bottle. I put PowerAde Zero in the 22 oz and water in the 24oz. Then I add tool kit, first aid kit, cell phone, ID to camelpak pockets. That's pretty much it.


----------

